# Theraphosa apophysis adult female pic?



## Philth (Jun 4, 2003)

This is my new Theraphosa apophysis.  Its pretty big, this pic makes it look small.  Is there a way to tell the defferacne between an adult T. apophysis and a T. blondi ? I have both and its hard to tell the differance when there are full grown.


----------



## Philth (Jun 4, 2003)

"one more"


----------



## Randolph XX() (Sep 17, 2004)

it's blondi imo


----------



## spiderPeter (Sep 17, 2004)

Yes, I also think that spider pictured on second pics is adult Theraphosa blondi. I am adding pictures of my adult apophysis female, from which you can see differences between these two species.


----------



## versus (Sep 17, 2004)

they are great spiders! keep them coming...guys...


----------



## Andrew vV (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah thats a blondi alright.  They are actually quite different when they are grown up!!!  T. apophysis are much more slender and leggy, and also tend to have a purple sheen(esp. mature males)  T. apophysis also lack those tree trunk femurs that T. blondi usually have, and their prosoma is much smaller in comparison.

Heres pics of T. apohysis and blondi respectively:


----------



## manville (Sep 17, 2004)

very nice big butted tarantula!


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah looks to me like a T.blondi as well. So someone miss IDed it.


----------



## Rusty (Sep 17, 2004)

thats a adult t.blondi.


----------



## metallica (Sep 17, 2004)

i found this T. apo pic in the competition entries


----------



## xBurntBytheSunx (Sep 17, 2004)

hard for me to tell a difference   :?


----------



## Philth (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, how'd this thread get dug up?  But thanx for everyones replys... a year later ;P   I have since have found out that the spider in question is indeed a blondi.  I got it from a young dealer in the New England area, (you figure it out).  I now have a real apophysis and can see the differance.  Anyways nice pics everyone, and Metallica, i wouldnt of guessed your pic is a apophysis. :? 
  Thanx Tom


----------



## Joe1968 (Sep 17, 2004)

i didnt realized its an old thread till i read the last part.

glad you have both specie Philt, few questions for you all, how come more people own a blondi than apohysis? which is a better specie ? i'm thinking of getting either one...mostlikely a blondi. sorry if my questions are too general.


----------



## Philth (Sep 18, 2004)

> how come more people own a blondi than apohysis? which is a better specie ?


Wild cuaght T. blondi's are a fairly common import these days, at reptile expos, and some pet stores, its not a hard spider too find.   Thats why more people have them.  apophysis just arent around as much.  Most of the ones I have seen for sale came from CB babies that came from Europe.  If your looking too get a real apophysis either buy a baby that still has its "pink foot"s  or get it from respectable dealer.  I got burned on this deal


----------



## RazorRipley (May 16, 2005)

I wonder if this is the same young chap responsible for my Brachy klassi and Brachy ruhnauis both turning out to be L. parahybanas...


----------



## Nick_schembri (May 17, 2005)

Since we're talkin about the goliath pinkfoot, do u people think that a 2.5" juv should cost $120? coz the pet store is selling one for that much. Its got its pink feet.


----------



## jbrd (May 17, 2005)

wow someone is dumpster diving lol, and no the goliath pink foot usually dont cost that much, well at least not from an online dealer.
 Heres a good example of pet store's jacking the price up, our local "exotic" pet store has a Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon, 1.5 for $70.00 that you usually can get between 30 and 40 dollars.


----------



## Windchaser (May 17, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> wow someone is dumpster diving lol, and no the goliath pink foot usually dont cost that much, well at least not from an online dealer.
> Heres a good example of pet store's jacking the price up, our local "exotic" pet store has a Lasiodora parahybana, Brazilian Salmon, 1.5 for $70.00 that you usually can get between 30 and 40 dollars.


Actually, $100 to $125 is the going rate at most dealers for a juvie T. apophysis.


----------



## Tony (May 17, 2005)

Philth said:
			
		

> Wow, how'd this thread get dug up?  But thanx for everyones replys... a year later ;P   I have since have found out that the spider in question is indeed a blondi.  I got it from a young dealer in the New England area, (you figure it out).  I now have a real apophysis and can see the differance.  Anyways nice pics everyone, and Metallica, i wouldnt of guessed your pic is a apophysis. :?
> Thanx Tom


Hey Tom!
I got one of those changing apo's myself from him. I'll go  you one better, my female apophysis is a male, and most likely blondi, I bet by this time next year it's actually Id'ed as a cat !!!!!  

T   

BTW, do male apo's have hooks and  blondi do not, or is it vice-versa ? Or do they both have them?!?!?!? I've heard it several ways now


----------



## Fred (May 17, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> Since we're talkin about the goliath pinkfoot, do u people think that a 2.5" juv should cost $120? coz the pet store is selling one for that much. Its got its pink feet.


I'd say... go for it


----------



## Windchaser (May 17, 2005)

tony said:
			
		

> Hey Tom!
> I got one of those changing apo's myself from him. I'll go  you one better, my female apophysis is a male, and most likely blondi, I bet by this time next year it's actually Id'ed as a cat !!!!!
> 
> T
> ...


Male blondi don't have tibial hooks while male apophysis do.


----------



## Deschain (May 17, 2005)

This thread has been resurrected twice, so it can only have seven more lives maximum.   


I only paid 70 bucks for my apophysis.  ;P


----------



## Nick_schembri (May 17, 2005)

How big was it at $70? here in malta I've never seen an apophysis before. And he only has one. so i dont know if i should get it or forget it and regret it.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 17, 2005)

in fact, isn't apophysis the proper name for tibial hooks?


----------



## Deschain (May 17, 2005)

Nick_schembri said:
			
		

> How big was it at $70? here in malta I've never seen an apophysis before. And he only has one. so i dont know if i should get it or forget it and regret it.



It was 1 inch. I got it for such a great price, because I bought other Ts at the same time, along with by buddy...and he gets wholesale prices. I would pay 100 bucks or more for one though, they are worth it.


----------



## Shelob (May 17, 2005)

A reptile dealer near my house had an apophysis for $50, was a sling but that was still a crazy deal!

Unfortunately I was new to T's and I was looking for blondi and didn't realize until recently that I had passed up on a fantastic deal


----------



## Paxter (Aug 24, 2007)

This is a adult T. apophysis - female...



Paxter.


----------

